# Pronounciation of a fictional name



## mO_ok

Hello everyone,

I came across a fictional name in 'Gently by the Shore' by Alan Hunter - Stratilesceul. In the text it is supposed to be Bulgarian, although I suspect a more Romanian likeness. Could you please help me with the pronunciation?


----------



## jazyk

There's no such word in Romanian. Stratilescu exists, which is pronounced stra-ti-LES-ku. Use European vowels. The stressed syllable is given in all caps.


----------



## mO_ok

Yes, I am fully aware that the author lacks knowledge in other languages... Thank you very much for the pronounciation!^_^


----------



## farscape

jazyk is right, the name is Strătilescu (proper spelling), with ă pronounced like the sound for a in "a book".


----------

